
Ask HN: How come there are 13 submissions of “The day I became a millionaire” - nyc111
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hn.algolia.com&#x2F;?query=The%20day%20I%20became%20a%20millionaire%20(medium.com)&amp;sort=byPopularity&amp;prefix&amp;page=0&amp;dateRange=all&amp;type=story<p>I thought multiple submission were caught.
======
orionblastar
There are exceptions like if an article was voted up enough it is possible to
post another link to it later on.

I'm really learning this as I go as I caught an article that was what I
thought was a dupe, but it was allowed to be reposted. I was voted down for
saying it was a dupe.

I posted a link that someone else already submitted, and I didn't know it was
submitted already and then when I went to post a few days later about a bug
fix in ReactOS I got the "Whoa slow down you're submitting too fast!" message.
So I must have done something wrong with a dupe link and lost submitting link
privileges. I apologize for that. I searched for the link before submitting it
and didn't see it. Then when I did submit it, it was already submitted by
someone else.

It is a part of Hacker News that I am struggling with understanding as well.

------
detaro
a) the algorithm was changed to allow multiple submissions if none has
attracted discussion (I don't know if it limits the rate of submissions or
not)

b) medium appends these random characters at the end, making the URLs
different

~~~
brudgers
In the past, people have added additional data to URL's in order to manually
submit duplicates. If the submission algorithm was changed to handle multiple
submissions differently, perhaps it was because it was already happening and
encouraged a context of "gaming the system"...or not.

